# All Slavic languages: I thought so



## iobyo

What is the equivalent expression in your language for the English "I thought so"?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

Masc.: *"Sem si kar mislil."*

Fem.: *"Sem si kar mislila."*


----------



## Panda Nocta

Rus: я так (и) думал(думала)


----------



## Duya

Serbian/Croatian/Bosnian: *Tako sam i mislio (mislila)*.


----------



## Kanes

Български: Така и мислех


----------



## mateo19

In Slovak it is:

Myslil som, že áno.

It can also be, Myslil som si, že áno. (Reflective version, "I thought so *to myself*".)

The Czech should be very similar, maybe "Myslil jsem, že ano", but a native should confirm it.


----------



## winpoj

In Czech it would be "to jsem si myslel" or "myslel jsem si to".
In my humble view, Mateo, your Slovak version is not quite right either.


----------



## mateo19

Well, I may be wrong with the past tense.  I just checked and it is "myslel", not "myslil", so that is my mistake.

What I do know as 100% correct is that in the present tense, "I think so", is absolutely, "_Myslím, že áno_".  This is right from a text in our Slovak book, which was written by our Slovak teacher, a native Slovak.  Simply putting it in the past yields, "Myslel som, že áno".  "I don't think so" is, "Myslím, že nie".  I have seen Slovaks use this verb reflexively.  We'll just have to say what a native speaker says though.  I do respect your opinion though, Winpoj, and I state that my opinion is also humble.  We'll just see what is posted the next few times.

Here is the link for a real Slovak dictionary.  It lists "myslieť si", so you can see if the definition fits this context or not.   It is an overwhelming page for me!
http://slovnik.juls.savba.sk/?w=mys...d=hssjV&d=obce&d=priezviska&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## slavic_one

I agree with winpoj, that Slovak version of yours doesn't sound great.. I would say it's something like "tak som si aj myslel", but then again, if you say it says in your book, then it must be it !


----------



## Piotr_WRF

In Polish it would be _tak myślałem_ (mas.) or _tak myślałam_ (fem.).


----------



## Anatoli

*Russian* (pity that it's often excluded from this forum as there is a separate forum):
Я так и думал. (mas.) Ya tak i d*u*mal.
Я так и думала. (fem.) Ya tak i d*u*mala.
"и" is added for emphasis.


----------



## Azori

In Slovak
Myslel som si to. (m)
Myslela som si to. (f)

or
Tak som myslel. (m)
Tak som myslela. (f)


----------



## mateo19

All of these threads beg the following question:
In Slovak, can one say, "Myslím, že áno" and "Myslím, že nie"?

An article from my Slovak book says:
["Jún a snoubordisti"
Snoubordistické preteky teraz?  Myslíte, že nie?  A predsa je to pravda.]

So, in the present tense, "I think so" is "To myslím" or "Tak myslím"?  Can someone explain what the difference is between my version with "že" and the version with "to" and "tak"?

Anatoli, I am glad that you came with the Russian version.  Russian is, of course, more than welcome here when it is "All Slavic Languages".  Thank you for not forgetting us!


----------



## winpoj

Based on analogy with Czech and being open to corrections by native speakers, I'd say this:

You can say "Myslel som si, že áno" but the meaning is different from "I thought so".

I'd use it in exchanges like this one:

A: We invited him but he didn't come. / Pozvali sme ho, ale neprišiel.

B: Really? I thought he did. / Skutočně? Myslel som si, že áno.


----------



## Azori

mateo19 said:


> In Slovak, can one say, "Myslím, že áno" and "Myslím, že nie"?
> So, in the present tense, "I think so" is "To myslím" or "Tak myslím"? Can someone explain what the difference is between my version with "že" and the version with "to" and "tak"?


 
Myslím, že áno. =I think so. I'd say that this is used when someone is not sure about something, for example like when someone asks you :Will you go to work next week? And you're ill and don't know yet if you'll be able to go to work. So it's more like "maybe" than "I think so." It has some uncertainty.
Myslím, že nie. =I don't think so. The same above.

"To myslím." doesn't mean anything because it's incorrect. "Tak myslím" is ok.

"I think so." can also be translated as "Myslím, že je to tak." But this sentence would only be used when really convinced about something.
"I don't think so". -Myslím, že to tak nie je. or "Nemyslím si to."


----------



## apocalypto

Tako sam i mislio (mislila) 

(Bosnian)


----------

